# Panorama: Was ist so toll an ... Rennsimulationen?



## PCGamesRedaktion (6. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Panorama: Was ist so toll an ... Rennsimulationen?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Panorama: Was ist so toll an ... Rennsimulationen?


----------



## DerBloP (6. Januar 2015)

Ein wirklich toller Artikel!


----------



## Andi2008 (6. Januar 2015)

Finde ich auch. Sehr informativ.
Wusste aber nicht, dass Project Cars nicht so überzeugt (bezüglich der Physik).


----------



## Parity (6. Januar 2015)

Fehler im Artikel: Assetto Corsa war zwar mal Early Access, ist aber inzwischen ganz normal released und kein Early Access Titel mehr.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (6. Januar 2015)

Netter Überblick über die Szene, aber zurück zur eigentlich Frage: was ist denn nun so toll daran?
Ich kenne selbst jemanden der iRacing spielt(?), aber persönlich finde ich jedes Rennspiel langweilig, wo man nicht mindestens einen Turboboost zünden kann, noch besser sind zielsuchende Raketen oder wahlweise auch Schildkrötenpanzer. Außerdem möchte ich, dass links und rechts Tankstellen explodieren, wenn ich vorbeigebrettert komme...


----------



## USA911 (6. Januar 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Netter Überblick über die Szene, aber zurück zur eigentlich Frage: was ist denn nun so toll daran?
> Ich kenne selbst jemanden der iRacing spielt(?), aber persönlich finde ich jedes Rennspiel langweilig, wo man nicht mindestens einen Turboboost zünden kann, noch besser sind zielsuchende Raketen oder wahlweise auch Schildkrötenpanzer. Außerdem möchte ich, dass links und rechts Tankstellen explodieren, wenn ich vorbeigebrettert komme...



Es ist etwas für puristen. Einfach das realistische Rennen fahren, was als richtiges Hobby (echtes Rennen fahren) viel zu sehr ins Geld geht. Geschmacksache und Begeisterungsfähigkeit wird wie bei jedem Hobby vorausgesetzt...


----------



## GenX66 (6. Januar 2015)

Schönes Special, aber ein Blick über den Tellerrand hätte nicht geschadet. Denn auch Forza Motorsport und Gran Turismo haben ihre Vorzüge, eine lange Tradition und sind in Sachen Bedienkomfort, KI und Grafik sogar der einen oder anderen PC-Simulation überlegen...


----------



## leckmuschel (6. Januar 2015)

es fehlt raceroom racing experience. das aktuelle realitätsnahste spiel, mit einer sehr guten KI sowie sehr gutem sound. 
spiele z.zt. auch project cars, assetto corsa und co. was für mich sehr wichtig ist, ist der sound. vorallem beim runterschalten am ende einer kurve, sowie realistischer motorsound.


----------



## faro06 (6. Januar 2015)

da stehen aber richtig viele Fehler in diesem Beitrag, oder der wurde vor einem Jahr geschrieben, vieles stimmt einfach nicht mehr


----------



## The-Typhoon (6. Januar 2015)

Schade, Bericht hätte gut sein können, scheint aber anfang 2014 verfasst worden zu sein.
Mittlerweile ist Assetto Corsa final released und ist nicht mehr im Early Access, R3E wurde ganz weggelassen und bei Lenkrädern im Profibereich (Fanatec) gibt es seit mitte 14 auch ein neues ClubSport Wheel v2 für 600 euro ohne Rim und ein Porsche Rim für 400 Euro...

Also, naja..


----------



## Wut-Gamer (6. Januar 2015)

faro06 schrieb:


> da stehen aber richtig viele Fehler in diesem Beitrag, oder der wurde vor einem Jahr geschrieben, vieles stimmt einfach nicht mehr



Bei diesem Bericht handelt es sich, wie bei den meisten Artikeln, die hier zwischen den Jahren erschienen um Archivmaterial, um die Feiertage zu überbrücken.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Januar 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Bei diesem Bericht handelt es sich, wie bei den meisten Artikeln, die hier zwischen den Jahren erschienen um Archivmaterial, um die Feiertage zu überbrücken.



Die Redakteure müssen ja ihren Weihnachts- und Neujahrsrausch erst mal wegschlafen.   Es sei ihnen gegönnt


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Januar 2015)

Sehr schöner Artikel, auch wenn es noch ein paar Lücken gibt. Bei der Sim Hardware wird es z. B. bald das AccuForce Wheel geben, das vermutlich den Thron der Sim-Lenkräder einnehmen wird. Leider auch beim Preis von ca. 2000 Euro. Wie gerne hätte ich so ein Ding, ich denke tatsächlich drüber nach, mir so ein Ding evtl. nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr, zusammen mit einem vernünftigen Racing Seat zu kaufen. Dann noch Assetto Corsa dazu + Oculus Rift CV1 oder ein besseres Headset, das bis dahin auf dem Markt ist ...

... USA911 erwähnte es bereits: Die Faszination liegt, ähnlich wie bei Flugsimulationen auch, darin, dass man sich damit für vergleichsweise wenig Geld ein Hobby leisten kann, das sonst nur für Berufsrennfahrer oder Millionäre erschwinglich ist. Da ich leider keines vom beidem bin, gönne ich mir den Spaß virtuell. Je realistischer, desto besser. Es gibt mir nichts, wenn ich z. B. in einem aktuellen Need for Speed ein Fahrzeug mit nem Gamepad steuere, das wie ein Supersportwagen aussieht, wenn es sich nicht so fährt und man nur rücksichtsloses Amokfahren gewinnen kann.

Das einzige, was mich da immer noch richtig anpisst, ist, wie EA und Porsche seit vielen Jahren auf deren Vertrag sitzen, während EA nur Arcade-Shite auf den Markt bringt, wo es doch mit Rfactor 2, Assetto Corsa, Project Cars, RaceRoom Experience & Co. doch Spiele gibt, die vermutlich viel eher im Fokus von potentiellen Käufern echter Porsche Sportwagen liegen.


----------



## 1awd1 (7. Januar 2015)

Welcher Simulator für über 60.000$ ist denn da gemeint?


----------



## Kwengie (7. Januar 2015)

man verfährt kein Sprit und ist trotzdem auf Achse...


----------



## Batze (7. Januar 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Welcher Simulator für über 60.000$ ist denn da gemeint?



KLICK


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. Januar 2015)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an. Ein wirklich guter Artikel, wenn nicht sogar einer der wenigen zu diesem Thema, den man trotz der Lücken - die meiner Meinung nach verschmerzbar sind - empfehlen kann. Ich zumindest, werde in Zukunft auf diesen Artikel verlinken, wenn ich zum xten Mal gefragt werde, was mir dieses Genre gibt.


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2015)

PCGamesRedaktion schrieb:


> ... die nächsten 80 Minuten ...


80 Minuten? Mir sind ja schon alle Rennen jenseits von 5 Minuten zu lang ... (weilig) ...


----------



## Chemenu (7. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> 80 Minuten? Mir sind ja schon alle Rennen jenseits von 5 Minuten zu lang ... (weilig) ...


5 Minuten zu lang? Das ist ja nicht mal eine Runde Nordschleife.


----------



## Batze (7. Januar 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> 5 Minuten zu lang? Das ist ja nicht mal eine Runde Nordschleife.


 So lange brauchst du dafür, pöh......


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> So lange brauchst du dafür, pöh......



Also der Rundenrekord auf der Nordschleife liegt meines Wissens nach irgendwo bei etwas mehr als 7 Minuten.


----------



## DerBloP (7. Januar 2015)

Andi2008 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Sehr informativ.
> Wusste aber nicht, dass Project Cars nicht so überzeugt (bezüglich der Physik).


Naja, ich habe es bei jedem pcars Artikel eigetnlich in den Kommentaren immer und immer wieder erwähnt 
Wie gesagt, hätten sie Anfangs nicht gesagt das es eine Echte Sim ala rfactor/GTR2 mit Gran Turismo Grafik werden würde, wäre meine Enteuschung bei dem GAME!!! nicht so groß. Wie gesagt ich war mit einer der ersten der dieses Projekt damals gebacked hat, nur um dann festzustellen, das es doch nur ein Shift 3 wird. Finde es sogar unverschämt wie alles abgelaufen ist. Ich meine erst zahlen die PC Spieler/Sim´er für die Entwicklung des Spieles, dann kaufen sich Größere "Privat" Leute ein, und bestimmen wie das Spiel wird (Mainstream für dummies). Als es dann auch noch hieß es kommt auch für Konsolen raus, war die Sache für mich gelaufen, das war für mich so klar wie Kloßbrühe. Und jetzt brauch man einen "Monster" Rechner, wenn man es in 1080p@60FPS mit allen Einstellungen auf Maxed zocken will (Aber eine "NextGen" kann das locker, klaaar). Aber ja, die Konsolen haben 8GB Unifed Memory, und dürfen sich soviel Vram abzapfen wie sie wollen. Anfang letzten Jahres konnte ich es noch Maxed mit SLi 670er und nem I7@4,3Ghz zocken, heute muß ich einiges abschalten, wobei die Grafik seit dem nun wirklich nicht VIEL besser geworden ist seit dem. WIe gesagt, vom Fahrverhalten will ich garnicht ersr reden, da war Shift2 mit Community Patch deutlich besser zu steuern. Und dieses, es ist noch Alpha bzw noch nicht Released, und die arbeiten noch an der Fahrphysik und am FFB usw. gesülze kann ich nicht mehr hören. Ich meine es sollte eine Renn-Simulation werden, da sollte man doch meinen dass das erste was entwickelt wird, eine vernünftige Fahrphysik, FFB usw ist, und dann erst Grafik und co...naja, man darf mich erschlagen, wenn sie es echt noch rumreißen. Aber wenn es so wird wie ich es mir vorstelle, dann ist Gran Turismo 6 1/2 (wenns denn mal rauskommt) bzw das nächste Forza auf jedenfall eine Millionen mal besser. Und wenn ich unbedingt ein Gran Turismo zocken will, dann kauf ich mir eine Konsole und nicht so einen Abklatsch. 



Parity schrieb:


> Fehler im Artikel: Assetto Corsa war zwar mal Early Access, ist aber inzwischen ganz normal released und kein Early Access Titel mehr.


Ja das stimmt, es ist eigentlich schon "Released" dennoch fehlt einiges an Kontent, der noch nachgeschoben wird, somit dürfte man es glaub ich noch Early access nennen 
Ich hoffe das sie evtl. noch irgendwann einen Tag/Nacht wechsel nachreichen, Regen wäre zwar auch NICE, aber für mich nicht zwingend, ich meine bei einem Arcade Racer ist Regen schön, aber in Simulationen habe ich es eigentlich nie in den Optionen eingestellt, da es mir dann auf dauer doch zu anstrengend ist. Ansonsten muß ich sagen ist AC genau das wodrauf ich seit rfactor/GTR2 drauf gewartet habe....nur Tag/Nacht fehlt....damnit!!!


----------



## 1awd1 (8. Januar 2015)

Cars steht AC und co. in nichts nach, was den Simulationsgrad betrifft, ganz im Gegenteil, keine andere Sim bietet derzeit ein so umfangreiches Gesamtpaket wie cars, einzig rf2 kann da mithalten, sieht aber wirklich nicht mehr gut aus und ist auch online nicht wirklich gefragt. Die Physik hat zwar hier und da noch kleinere Fehler aber das hat sie bei allen anderen Sims auch. Sowas Arcade zu nennen ist Blödsinn. Cars fährt sich  nachvollziehbar und anspruchsvoll. Keine Ahnung, was du da erwartest aber für meinen Geschmack (und den vieler anderer auch) passt das schon recht gut. Kannst ja gern mal Beispiele geben, wo da irgendwas nicht funktioniert bzw. was anders gemacht werden sollte.
Den AC Hype bei manch einem wird ich auch nie verstehen. Das Spiel ist unfertig released worden und absolut untauglich um da anständige Rennen zu fahren. Die Kollisionsabfrage ist nen Witz, es gibt kein anständiges Flaggensystem, das Schadensmodell ist lächerlich und der Sound ne Katastrophe. Noch so nen Ding ist es, dass man beim Start erst nen Gang einlegen kann, wenn die Ampel auf grün steht. Völlig bescheuert... Tag/Nachtwechsel wird es nicht geben, das wurde so schon bestätigt (die engine ist dazu nicht in der Lage). Aber Hauptsache eine Strassenkiste nach der nächsten rausbringen, die braucht kein Mensch in einem "racing simulator". Ich will das Spiel nicht schlechter machen als es ist, es fährt sich seit der 1.0 wirklich gut aber von einer Sim erwarte ich wenigstens die Möglichkeit anständig Rennen fahren zu können und das geht im Moment wirklich nur, wenn man leidensfähig ist und mit den unzähligen Problemen leben kann.


----------



## USA911 (9. Januar 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> man verfährt kein Sprit und ist trotzdem auf Achse...



Solange man das Tanken des Sprits aus der Flache nicht vergisst!


----------



## USA911 (9. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also der Rundenrekord auf der Nordschleife liegt meines Wissens nach irgendwo bei etwas mehr als 7 Minuten.



Rekordhalter:
Stefan Bellof (*1957, +1985): 6:11,13 (18 Mai 1983) Porsche 956.007


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (16. Januar 2015)

Bin eher zufällig auf diesen Rennsimulations-Bericht gestoßen, und musste mich deshalb glatt mal hier anmelden. 

Ich komme auch aus der SimRacing-Community und muss wirklich lobend erwähnen, dass ein (für mich) "Mainstream"-Spiele-Magazin wie die PC-Games das Thema "Rennsimulationen" mal etwas genauer durchleuchtet.
Die erste Seite dieses Berichts fasst die Faszination des SimRacing auch wirklich gut zusammen. Der geneigte Need-for-Speed/Burnout/etc-Fahrer kann sicherlich nicht so recht verstehen, was an _"Auf-öden-Rennstrecken-nur-im-Kreis-fahren"_ so toll ist. Wo es in den üblichen Arcade-Rennspielen darum geht, dass man sein Fahrzeug mit irgendwelchen Extras aufrüstet, um einen Vorteil gegenüber den Konkurrenten zu haben, ist es eben in der Rennsimulation gerade nicht gewollt. Hier geht es eben darum, sich "mit gleichen Waffen" zu messen. Die Leistung des Fahrers entscheidet über Sieg oder Niederlage und nicht ein eingebautes Nitro-Aggregat. Meist geschieht das in gut organisierten Ligen, die bzgl. Regelwerk und Meisterschaftswertungen einer realen Motorsport-Serie in nichts nachstehen. Es ist halt virtueller Motorsport. Teilweise sogar mit kommentierten Livestreams.

Also im Großen und Ganzen ist der Bericht wirklich gut, aber es wäre hilfreich gewesen, wenn man erwähnt hätte, zu welchem Zeitpunkt dieser Bericht verfasst wurde. Das Veröffentlichungs-Datum (06.Jan 2015) passt jedenfalls nicht ganz zum Geschriebenen. Wie Einige hier schon angemerkt haben, scheint der Bericht schon mehrere Monate in der Schublade gelegen zu haben, denn so manche Information ist einfach nicht mehr aktuell.

Hier ein paar Beispiel:
*rFactor 2* ist offiziell schon seit ca. Mitte 2013 nicht mehr in der Beta-Phase. Natürlich wird es kontinuierlich weiterentwickelt (so wie iRacing oder jede andere aktuelle Simulation) und auch Content wurde schon ordentlich aufgestockt. (hier zu sehen)

*Assetto Corsa* von Kunos Simulazion*i* (nicht mit "e" hinten ) ist ebenfalls seit Mitte Dezember 2014 nicht mehr im "Early Access"-Status, sondern v1.0. Hier fehlen natürlich auch noch grundlegende Features (vorallem im Multiplayer-Bereich), aber es wird stetig weiterentwickelt.

Bzgl. *Project CARS* stimmt es zwar, dass die SimRacing-Community hier noch etwas gespalten ist, was das Thema Simulation vs. Arcade (oder "Simcade") angeht. Allerdings hat Project CARS in den letzten Monaten ganz große Schritte im Bereich der Fahrphysik und Force Feedback gemacht. Mittlerweile sind viele SimRacer, die es noch vor einiger Zeit nur für ein "NFS Shift 3", sprich zu "arcade-lastig", hielten, mittlerweile überzeugt, dass der Simulationsaspekt deutlich gestiegen ist. Die im Bericht erwähnte "manchmal nicht nachvollziehbare Fahrphysik" ist der Tatsache geschuldet, dass kontinuierlich am physikalischen Reifenmodell geschraubt wird, was von Build zu Build eben manchmal das Fahrverhalten mancher Fahrzeuge verbessern, oder eben auch verschlechtern kann. Und die Reifenphysik ist oft das Herzstück einer jeden Simulation und extrem komplex.

Kaum nachvollziehbar ist für mich, dass *RaceRoom Racing Experience* von Sector3 Studios (ehem. Simbin) bei den neuen RacingSims gar keine Erwähnung findet. Das verstärkt auch meinen Eindruck, dass der Bericht nicht grad aktuell ist. Es war lange sehr ruhig um RaceRoom Racing Experience (in der Community kurz *R3E* genannt), aber seit September letzten Jahres geht es hier in die Vollen. Monatlich werden größere Patches mit neuen Features und Content veröffentlicht. Der Content geht von DTM, über ADAC GT Masters, WTCC, historischen Fahrzeugen, Prototypen bis hin zu jeder Menge GT-Fahrzeugen. Großer Pluspunkt ist, das oft mehrere Fahrzeuge in gut ausbalancierte Fahrzeugklassen eingeordnet sind, und nicht wie in so manch anderer Rennsimulation nur jeweils 1 oder 2 Fahrzeuge pro Fahrzeugklasse existieren. Somit hat man in den Rennen ein abwechslungsreiches Fahrerfeld unterschiedlicher Marken, welche aber bzgl. Performance (wie im realen Motorsport) angeglichen sind. Der Multiplayer-Modus (trotz noch Alpha-Status) ist mittlerweile einer der stabilsten und besten im SimRacing-Genre.

Es ist zumindest abzusehen, dass das Jahr 2015 ein gutes SimRacing-Jahr zu werden scheint.

Gruß
Ernie


----------



## MichaelG (16. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also der Rundenrekord auf der Nordschleife liegt meines Wissens nach irgendwo bei etwas mehr als 7 Minuten.



Naja nicht ganz. Aktuell mit seriennahen Fahrzeugen (ein Porsche 918 Hybrid) knapp unter 7 Minuten. Es gab aber in den 80er Jahren einen begabten jungen, verrückten Rennfahrer Stefan Bellof (der leider bei einem Unfall mit Jacky Ickx gestorben ist) der für die Nordschleife mit einem Porsche 956.007 im Jahr 1983 nur schlappe 6:11 min gebraucht hat. Dieser Rekord ist afaik immer noch nicht geknackt worden. Das Durchschnittstempo lag übrigens damals bei über 200 km/h.


----------



## 1awd1 (18. Januar 2015)

Der Rekord wird wohl auch nie geknackt werden, da auf der NOS wohl nie wieder Rennen mit solchen Fahrzeugen gefahren werden.


----------

